# Καναρίνια > Φροντίδα - Κλουβιά -  Αξεσουάρ >  Ο χώρος εκτροφής μου

## konstantinos_mikedis

ορίστε μερικές φωτογραφίες

----------


## nikosman

γιατι το νερο ειναι κιτρινο??

----------


## xXx

ε προφανώς έχει μέσα βιταμίνες ή κάποια φαρμακευτική αγωγή είναι απλό

----------


## nikosman

εχω ακουσει για τσαι και χαμομιλη ισχυει???

----------


## xXx

ναι μερικές φορές απλά επειδή ξέρω το συγκεκριμένο άτομο δεν είναι ούτε τσάι ούτε χαμομήλι

----------


## nikosman

αα οκ !!!
να μας πειτε  διαστασεις και και κοστος καθε ζευγαρωστρας !!!

----------


## jk21

νικο οι βιταμινες Β δινουν αυτη την αποχρωση κυριως 

Ομορφος και καθαρος χωρος! ευχομαι να χεις παντα την δυναμη και οταν τα κλουβια γεμισουν να τον διατηρεις ετσι! 

* αν εχεις σε τετοια ποσοτητα την ξηρη αυγοτροφη θα σου την τιμουν λογω ζαχαρης περισσοτερο απο τους σπορους και θα σου παχυνουνε! χωρια που με τις μερες ταγγιζουν τα λιπαρα οξεα της.1 κουταλι του γλυκου καθε μερα ειναι υπερΟΚ ,αντε 2 κουτ. καθε 2 μερες.

----------


## nikosman

και αυτο το μικρο σαν ποτιστρα τι ειναι και τι εχει μεσα???


πολλες ερωτησεις κανω αλλα εχω εντυπωσιαστει!!!!!!
πολυ ωραιο και καθαρο !!!!!!!!
πολλα μπραβο!!

----------


## abscanary

Ωραίος....Άριστος....ζηλεύω!

----------


## Φάμπιο

Υπεροχος χωρος...
Μπραβο σου..

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

πολυ ωραιος,καθαρος και τακτοποιημενος χωρος!μπραβο!!!

----------


## Αλέξανδρος90

πολύ ωραίος χώρος και πεντακάθαρος φαίνεται με τόσα πουλιά! συγχαρητήρια συνέχισε έτσι!

----------


## konstantinos_mikedis

> νικο οι βιταμινες Β δινουν αυτη την αποχρωση κυριως 
> 
> Ομορφος και καθαρος χωρος! ευχομαι να χεις παντα την δυναμη και οταν τα κλουβια γεμισουν να τον διατηρεις ετσι! 
> 
> * αν εχεις σε τετοια ποσοτητα την ξηρη αυγοτροφη θα σου την τιμουν λογω ζαχαρης περισσοτερο απο τους σπορους και θα σου παχυνουνε! χωρια που με τις μερες ταγγιζουν τα λιπαρα οξεα της.1 κουταλι του γλυκου καθε μερα ειναι υπερΟΚ ,αντε 2 κουτ. καθε 2 μερες.


Φίλε Δημήτρη καλημέρα ! Σωστές οι παρατηρήσεις !
Ο χώρος αυτός δημιουργήθηκε για μια πιο προσεγμένη αναπαραγωγή στα καναρίνια . Μέχρι πρόσφατα τα 2 διαφορετικά φύλα των πουλιών τα διατηρούσα σε 1 εξωτερική-μεγάλη και  χωρισμένη στην μέση κλούβα εγκύμνασης . Δίπλα ακριβώς στην βεράντα μέχρι και πέρυσι διατηρούσα τις μικρές διπλές ζευγαρώστρες . Φέτος οι ζευγαρώστρες μεταφερθήκανε μαζί με ότι άλλο έξτρα απέκτησα σε αυτό το χώρο.
Η μεταφορά είναι πολύ πρόσφατη και φοβούμενος την αλλαγή απο εξωτερικό σε εσωτερικό χώρο ,για 2 μέρες τα ΄΄επιβάρυνα'' όπως πολύ σωστά παρατήρησες με μείγμα ξερής αυγοτροφής το οποιο και σε 1 μέρα περίπου θα αφαιρεθεί. Ο πληθυσμός των πουλιών ήταν σεβαστός για το ξεκίνημα μου το 2009 - όπου μέχρι σήμερα όμως κατόρθωσα να τον μειώσω αισθητά ,σε ένα πιο ομοιογενές διατροφικά τουλάχιστο ,πλήθος ζευγαριών.Και πάλι δεν είναι ότι θα ήθελα...ψάχνομαι  :Icon Rolleyes:

----------


## konstantinos_mikedis

> και αυτο το μικρο σαν ποτιστρα τι ειναι και τι εχει μεσα???
> 
> 
> πολλες ερωτησεις κανω αλλα εχω εντυπωσιαστει!!!!!!
> πολυ ωραιο και καθαρο !!!!!!!!
> πολλα μπραβο!!


Νίκο , το χρώμα στις κλασσικές ποτίστρες έχει δημιουργηθεί λόγω της προσθήκης στο νερό ,πολυβιταμίνης. Η μικρογραφία της ποτίστρας βοηθάει στο να τροφοδοτώ τα πουλάκια συγκεκριμένους σπόρους που με ενδιαφέρουνε να λάβουνε (και να μην παρασυρθούνε απο την αυγοτροφή ή το μείγμα των σπόρων της βασικής ταιστρας). Ένας τέτοιος σπόρος είναι το πολύτιμο για εμένα Κία ή Chia. κ.ο.κ.
Οι ζευγαρώστρες επίσης είναι του εμπορίου - κινέζικης κατασκευής , 2 διαφορετικών διαστάσεων (οι μικρές διπλές είναι 45cm και οι μεγάλες τριπλές 90cm μήκος). Οι μεγάλες κλούβες είναι ελληνικής κατασκευής γνωστής στο χώρο εταιρείας όπως επίσης και τα ξεχωριστά διαμερίσματα. Εύχομαι σε όλους καλό υπόλοιπο εβδομάδος!
Κ.Μ.

----------


## konstantinos_mikedis

Σε 10 μέρες περίπου θα σας ανεβάσω νέες φωτογραφίες απο το χώρο εκτροφής και τις ζευγαρώστρες. Καλή συνέχεια !

----------


## nikosman

επισης !!!!

----------


## vicky_ath

Κωνσταντινε την επομενη φορα κανε τον κοπο να διαβασεις πως ανεβαζουμε σωστα τις φωτογραφιες, εδω, για να μην χρειαστει να διορθωσουμε παλι το ποστ σου με ολα τα λινκ!!

----------


## konstantinos_mikedis

Σε ευχαριστώ Βίκυ , θα το μελετήσω και επανέρχομαι . Sorry για την όποια αναστάτωση .

----------


## mitsman

Πω πω....τι τελεια που ειναι???ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ!!!!αυτο θα πει περιποιηση!μπραβο!
το εχετε κοστολογησει περιπου μεχρι τωρα?αν επιτρεπεται βεβαια!!!

----------


## xXx

Κωνσταντίνε περιμένουμε νέες φωτογραφίες σου εναγωνίως.......

----------


## gianniskilkis

φίλε Κωνσταντίνε είσαι πολύ μπροστά ....

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Προσεγμένη δουλειά καθαρός χώρος αλλά και αισθητικά άψογος;.Συγχαρητήρια.*

----------


## konstantinos_mikedis

> Κωνσταντίνε περιμένουμε νέες φωτογραφίες σου εναγωνίως.......


καλησπέρα και καλή Σαρακοστή !!! Θα σας καθυστερήσω λίγο....μιας και διαβάζω ακόμα πως να ανεβάζω σωστά photos  :Happy:  !!! πέρα της πλάκας ...ελπίζω το Σκ που μας έρχεται να είμαι τυπικός στο νέο φωτογραφικό υλικό!  Καλή συνέχεια !

----------


## konstantinos_mikedis

σε φάση αναπαραγωγής...




είμαι ο αγαπημένος του Κωνσταντίνου και κατάγομαι απο βόρεια...

τι με κοιτάς καλέ?

λίγο ακόμα και θα πετάξω!

----------


## nikosman

πολυ ωραιος !!!!!!!!!!1

----------


## xXx

το παραέβαψε το πουλί ο βουτσινάς....ω ναι ο αγαπημένος αχάτης κόκκινο μωσαϊκού του Μικέδη φέρει δαχτυλίδι l69.....από τα βόρεια ε??άρε τι πούλαρους βγάζωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω  ωωωωω.............φίλε ένα μεγάλο μπραβο για την ''κατάστασή σου''

----------


## konstantinos_mikedis

μια χαρά είναι το μικρό μου ! πούλαρος...!!! άσε...σήμερα σκάσανε μύτη και τα μικρά του ! Συγκίνηση  :Happy:  xaxaaxax Αμ αυτή η μαμά ? τόσο δα πουλάκι 5 αυγά - πως τα έκανε κουμάντο ? αχχχ

----------


## xXx

έχει πολύ έντονο κοκκινάδι στο στήθος αν κατέβαινε έκθεση θα έχανε από αυτό...τέσπα είχα και κανά δύο άλλα τέτοια...να τα χαίρεσαι και καλορίζικα τα μικρά

----------


## konstantinos_mikedis

ναι έχεις δίκιο αλλά δεν με πειράζει ...προς το παρόν. Πιστεύω να τα καταφέρω με το βάψιμο των μικρών και να γίνει σωστά (θα το αρχίσω στις 50-60 ημέρες ζωής τους).

----------


## xXx

60-70

----------


## konstantinos_mikedis

δεκτό..... τα μισά θα τα κάνω στις 45-50 ημέρες και τα άλλα μισά στις 60-70 και βλέπουμε....

----------

